# Problem with local Fox station



## CableCutter (Nov 1, 2016)

I live in northern Michigan and like many others, I've decided to cut costs by parting ways with DirecTV. Got my streaming devices all set up throughout the household and installed an antenna setup for my locals. Because I have Hulu, I really only needed the locals for sports. Everything was going according to plan up until we started watching the Detroit Lions games on Fox 32. What the heck is this crap? we're sayin'. Talk about a time warp. The picture looks every bit as bad as the old days before hi-def. Anyone here know what the deal is? Are they just re-xmitting a lousy feed? Most of the time things look great, but this is horrendous. The lines on the field are a sea of motion during pans and the people in the crowd become a cartoon low res mush.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> I live in northern Michigan and like many others, I've decided to cut costs by parting ways with DirecTV. Got my streaming devices all set up throughout the household and installed an antenna setup for my locals. Because I have Hulu, I really only needed the locals for sports. Everything was going according to plan up until we started watching the Detroit Lions games on Fox 32. What the heck is this crap? we're sayin'. Talk about a time warp. The picture looks every bit as bad as the old days before hi-def. Anyone here know what the deal is? Are they just re-xmitting a lousy feed? Most of the time things look great, but this is horrendous. The lines on the field are a sea of motion during pans and the people in the crowd become a cartoon low res mush.


Need more information what channel are you watching(what is broadcast channel, what is channel # you are tuned to?) What tuner are you using and what antenna do you have?


----------



## CableCutter (Nov 1, 2016)

Signal is solid with no drops so that's not a problem. We're using a Tivo Roamio OTA. Both 45.1 and 10.2 in northern Michigan are equally bad during the Lions game. Most other programming looks excellent so the problem appears to originate with them.


----------



## Xelleld (Jun 13, 2017)

I have to assume that this is an issue with their feed based on what you've said. Digital TV is an all-or-nothing proposition when it comes to reception, so it's unlikely that this issue has much, if anything at all, to do with the receiving end. I suggest sending a message to the station's staff to let them know about picture quality problems, especially if you know anybody that has the same issue.


----------



## RetFireReg (Jul 15, 2017)

I moved from Philadelphia to Montgomery, Al. and Fox and NBC in both cities were bad reception with OTA. I also think it's them. JMHO.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Just FYI 10.2 and 45.1 are the same station....


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My local FOX, channel 26 is having problems also.
They put a message on the screen to do not call, they are aware of it and working to fix it.
Now that I typed this it is back on for now.


----------

